# Ideas on what to do with spicy Johnsonville brats?



## sherifffruitfly (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi all,

I've got some in the fridge that need to be cooked up, but I got no inspiration. Any ideas about what can be done with a minimum of fuss? "Ghetto-trashy" recipes don't bother me in the least


----------



## jkath (Mar 4, 2007)

I believe if you soak 'em in some beer, and then grill them they're pretty tasty. Then sautee some onions & peppers and toss them in some heated  marinara sauce. 
(that's the quickie version of the one we usually slow cook)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 4, 2007)

I have browned them slightly with onions and peppers, added beer, simmer for a few minutes, when the beer has reduced add a spicy brown mustard..making a mustard sauce of sorts...plate them up and go for it!!


----------



## Constance (Mar 4, 2007)

Whoa! I don't think I'm man enough for that!  Kim (DH) made some hot deer sausage that I had to mix 50/50 with ground chuck...and it was still hot!


----------



## chasinmichigan (Mar 4, 2007)

try slow cooking them in a crockpot with your favorite baked bean recipe, it'll take the spice down in good way. try a quarter cup of maple syrup in your baked beans too


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Mar 4, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I have browned them slightly with onions and peppers, added beer, simmer for a few minutes, when the beer has reduced add a spicy brown mustard..making a mustard sauce of sorts...plate them up and go for it!!



Thanks for the ideas everyone!

I'm using Bob's suggestion - more-or-less. I soaked em in beer for a few hours (thanks first suggestion) - then browned em in evoo (hello snap, crackle & pop!) - then sauteed onions in butter - threw it all back in the skillet with the beer to simmer & finish cooking - when the beer reduces, will add mustard (regular - don't have spicy). Don't have peppers either, or woulda included em.

I've got rice on the other burner, for a foundation for the sausage & onions.

We'll see... 

Thanks again folks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2007)

That should certainly work.  No peppers is no biggy - the onions are the key IMHO.   Hope they were wonderful!  Let us know how they turned out.


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Mar 5, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> That should certainly work.  No peppers is no biggy - the onions are the key IMHO.   Hope they were wonderful!  Let us know how they turned out.



I've never felt so German in my life (burp).


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Candocook (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't really think "soaking" is the thing to do with brats--simmer them and then grill--or what Uncle Bob says. But just "soaking" isn't going to do much.


----------

